

Support Neovim - tarruda
https://salt.bountysource.com/teams/neovim

======
Yuioup
$7500 is considered a full time salary? Obviously, I have the wrong job
because this is a lot more than what I make.

~~~
tarruda
[https://github.com/neovim/neovim/issues/2450](https://github.com/neovim/neovim/issues/2450)

